# RS4 Avus for sale 2000 X plate



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Only done 3000mls with MTM458/Full Miltek, Forge DVs&KNs, Boostgauge fitted, MoVit 380mm on front and GMBH on rear, GMBH suspension, UUC shortshift, and lots more stuff, can be viewed in the London area, serious enquires only Â£45,000 no offers, and very tidy car indeed.
Cheers
jr


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

is that Bushy's for sale? ???


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Thought Bushy was an AMD man?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

The vendor wishes to remain anonymous, unless some one is interested, and with 3000mls on the clock no way is it bushys  and yes bushy is mr AmD
cheers
jr


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

one careful owner ?? ??

;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmm. Nice 

Reason for sale?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

So the guy has been let down at the last minute and has decided to sell.
380mm MoVit GT2 brakes Front cost Â£2700 3 months old 300mls only Â£1750
Full Miltek system downs cat and back box Â£1800 sell for Â£1000
Quattro GMBH fronts and rear Btake upgrades Â£1400 sell for Â£750
UUC short shift with titanium knob cost Â£750 sell for Â£400
MTM ECU cost Â£1500 sell Â£800
5 sportec wheels with SO2 sell for Â£1200
2 Quattro leather bucket seats cost Â£2200
sell for Â£1600.
Sportec back box exhaust system Â£250.
Oh yes and the car is Â£41000 standard with new hard wheels and a new set of Pirelli rosso. And still only 3000mls on the clock


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bit confused now John. How much is the car? Is it Â£45K fully loaded with all the mods included, but Â£41K if someone wants the standard car, thus allowing the buyer to sell the mods seperatley?


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Shame

(Full Miltek system downs cat and back box Â£1800 sell for Â£1000)

I fancy the Back cat but not the full system 

Cheers

Howard


----------

